# A list of Med Books you may want



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

First real post for this forum, I hope it meets with approval.

The following is a list of Medical Books you may want to get and become familiar with before SHTF.

Please note - a book, a cook does not make. You have to get some training, supplies, and practice in addition to the books. A good starting point is a Red Cross First Aid course. If you have the time and money to spare - EMT-A would be good.

Ending with the SOF Medical books they are in an order I would recommend you getting and studying them.

The links in them were current (I checked) as of [email protected] hours

============================

Survival and Austere Medicine: An introduction
http://www.aussurvivalist.com/downloads/AM Final 2.pdf

Where There Is No Doctor
Where There Is No Dentist
Books and Resources | Hesperian Health Guides

Note - these used to be a single pdf each, now you have to pay to purchase the full pdf.
You may download chapter by chapter at not cost.

The Ship Captain's Medical Guide
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/the-ship-captains-medical-guide

Note - this used to be a single pdf download. NOW you have to download a pdf of each chapter

Ranger Medic Handbook
http://www.patriotresistance.com/Ranger_Medic_Handbook_2007_1_.pdf

Hardcopy available:
http://www.amazon.com/Ranger-Medic-Handbook-4th-Edition/dp/1601709293

Combat Medic Field Reference
# ISBN-10: 0763735639
# ISBN-13: 978-0763735630
Combat Medic Field Reference: 9780763735630: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com

Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook (Book Only Edition) (Ring-bound)
Now in Version 2 - I've got both.
V1 has stuff in it that V2 does not have.
Pdf - http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/Manuals/SOF_Medical_Handbook.pdf
V2 has stuff in it that V1 does not have.
If you can afford it - get both at Amazon dot Com
V1 Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operations-Forces-Medical-Handbook-ebook/dp/B005JPT32W
V2 Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operations-Forces-Medical-Handbook-ebook/dp/B00PWANN84
V2 Hardback and Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operations-Forces-Medical-Handbook/dp/161608278X
V2 - looseleaf - https://bookstore.gpo.gov/products/sku/008-070-00810-6

================================

*Note that the original Special Force's medical guide was completely supplanted by the SOF medical handbook noted above. The following are some quotes about the original SF manual:*


> "That manual is a relic of sentimental and historical interest only, advocating treatments that, if used by today's medics, would result in disciplinary measures," wrote Dr. Warner Anderson, a U.S. Army Colonel (ret.) and former associate dean of the Special Warfare Medical Group.
> "The manual you reference is of great historical importance in illustrating the advances made in SOF medicine in the past 25 years. But it no more reflects current SOF practice than a 25 year-old Merck Manual reflects current Family Practice. In 2007, it is merely a curiosity."
> "Readers who use some of the tips and remedies could potentially cause harm to themselves or their patients."


I have a copy. It has some good info in it. It has (as noted above) some BAD info in it. IF YOU DON'T ALREADY KNOW THE DIFFERENCE don't waste your money on the original.
===================================================================

Fundamental Skills in Surgery [Hardcover] --- Current price on amazon used minimum - $444 NEW $865
By Thomas F. Nealon, William H. Nealon
Fundamental Skills in Surgery, 4e: 9780721664606: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com 
ISBN-13 : 9780721664606
Binding : Hardcover
Pages : 468
Publisher : W.B. Saunders Company

Ditch Medicine: Advanced Field Procedures For Emergencies (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.com/Ditch-Medicine-Advanced-Procedures-Emergencies/dp/1581603908
Hugh Coffee
ISBN-10: 1581603908
ISBN-13: 978-1581603903

ALL of the following books are in use over the world by those who are not necessarily trained in surgery to perform any number of surgeries.
[Begin_My_Opinion]
These 3 books are in the "Buy these to round out your already extensive Medical Library" category.
They are a bit pricey. The wikipedia source for copy/paste into Word/Print is incomplete.
[End_My_Opinion]

Primary Surgery: Non-Trauma v.1: Non-Trauma Vol 1 (Paperback)
by Maurice King (Editor), Peter C. Bewes (Editor), James Cairns (Editor), Jim Thornton (Editor)
Paperback: 656 pages
Publisher: OUP Oxford; New edition edition (14 Jun 1990)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0192616943
ISBN-13: 978-0192616944
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Primary-Surgery-Non-Trauma-v-1-Vol/dp/0192616943
Copy/Paste into word or print chapter by chapter - not all chapters are formatted nicely in the wikis:
http://ps.cnis.ca/wiki/index.php/Volume_I

Trauma: 2 (Primary Surgery) (Paperback)
by Maurice H. King (Author)
Paperback: 381 pages
Publisher: OUP Oxford (22 Jan 1987)
Language English
ISBN-10: 019261598X
ISBN-13: 978-0192615985
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trauma-Prim...019261598X/ref=pd_sim_b_1/275-9104060-8185224
Copy/Paste into word or print chapter by chapter:
http://ps.cnis.ca/wiki/index.php/Volume_II

Primary Anaesthesia (Primary Surgery) (Paperback)
by Maurice H. King (Author)
Paperback: 288 pages
Primary Anaesthesia (Primary Surgery Series): Amazon.co.uk: Maurice H. King: 9780192615923: Books
Publisher: OUP Oxford (19 Jun 1986)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0192615920
ISBN-13: 978-0192615923

One additional book suggested by one whom I know to be knowledgeable. I do not have the book nor have I read it.
It is on my list to get books.
Atlas of Minor Surgery
I.D. Cracknell & M.G. Mead
http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Minor-Surgery-Ian-Cracknell/dp/0443053049
Publisher: W.B. Saunders Company, 1 edition (June 1998)
ISBN-10: 0443053049
ISBN-13: 978-0443053047
Pages: 86
Available in German as well: http://www.amazon.com/Kleine-Chirurgie-Ian-D-Cracknell/dp/3456831315

I've recently completed reading this book.
Now I'm simply amazed that people can live after being injured like they are:

Top Knife: Art and Craft in Trauma Surgery (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.com/Top-Knife-Craft-Trauma-Surgery/dp/1903378222\

# ISBN-10: 1903378222
# ISBN-13: 978-1903378229


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

welcome

Pretty neat list.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's a link to the PDF of the complete Ship Captain's Medical Guide ....

http://filedata.survivaluk.net/Medical/Medical Books/Ship Captain's Medical Guide - 22nd Ed.pdf

the US has their own version (actually twice the size & better) .....

http://filedata.survivaluk.net/Medi...hip's Medicine Chest and First Aid at Sea.pdf

if you want a free download of some of the listed books and pick up few other great medical reference texts .....

Survival UK Files Site


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This seems to be a popular topic lately. I think this is the 3rd thread in a week.
While knowledge of these things is a good first step, without training, it can be worthless or even harmful to employ it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Impressive list. Training is the key in at least the basics. I need to sharpen my basic medical along with acquire more supplies. I am lacking in this area.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Pretty good list, thanks for posting. Post an intro and drag up a chair.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

WolfBrother said:


> Where There Is No Doctor
> Where There Is No Dentist
> Books and Resources | Hesperian Health Guides
> 
> ...


Full copies of the earlier editions 2011, 2013 are available for free total, not chapter based.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

WolfBrother said:


> I've recently completed reading this book.
> Now I'm simply amazed that people can live after being injured like they are:
> 
> Top Knife: Art and Craft in Trauma Surgery (Paperback)
> ...


atleast chapter 14 of this book can be found online at
http://gsresidency.surgery.med.ubc.ca/files/2013/10/Top-Knife-Chapter-14.pdf

They have a variety of other materials also.

For example
http://gsresidency.surgery.med.ubc.ca/files/2013/10/Neck-Anatomy.pdf

Note here is the FAS database on Military Medicine
http://fas.org:8080/irp/doddir/milmed/

it is dated but still very good info.

Here is another dated military directory includes 91W man

http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/Manuals/

from this link a really useful bibliographic type reference books is 
http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/Manuals/Wilderness_Medicine.pdf

It lists tons and tons of resources specific to the wilderness. Something like a 167 page annotation.

You may also be interested in this online EMT-B resource, a bit like an online textbook, it is essentially a partner website

http://www.emtb.com/9e/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a few more:
U.S. Army Medical Department Center & School Portal
http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm4_25x11.pdf 
Online Army Study Guide - First Aid | ArmyStudyGuide.com
http://www.webpal.org/SAFE/aaarecov... - Severe/ST 31-91B - SF Medical Handbook.pdf 
Herbal Medicine for Preppers, by Chris S. ? SurvivalBlog.com
A Book for Midwives - Hesperian Health Guides 
The Free Information Society - Media in eBooks/Medicine 
MMS: Error 
http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Survival-and-Austere-Medicine.pdf
http://www.unwater.org/downloads/EHB_Sanitation_EN_lowres.pdf

Thanks for the new links.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior - the Survival UK Files Site url is spot on. Thank you for sharing it with me.

Kauboy - I've had this list for a number of years. Based my experience, I think the first part (down thru SOF med guide) is a good basic med library.
Anytime I join a forum, I share the list with everyone. You're correct about the training. My Dad was always re-enforcing the fact that book learning is good but as he put it - A book, a cook does not make.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing I noticed with these books is some were written during the 90's. Still some good info, but just keep in mind triage and trauma training changes with technology.

Something I learned a month or so ago from a doctor during a CERT training course is that on top of
leaving a tourniquet on! until medical professionals can operate, that they *can repair most nerve damage even after
a tourniquet has been applied and left on for over 24 hours due to medical tech advances.*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have several good basic medical manuals and books, some good resources posted here. My stores are quite deep on medical supplies as well, but none are beyond my field of basic expertise. I know my limits and will not experiment beyond them.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you like picking thru old medical texts and seeing where modern medicine came from - the Survival Library has 10 sections devoted to medical topics ....

Library Index | Survivor Library


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> One thing I noticed with these books is some were written during the 90's. Still some good info, but just keep in mind triage and trauma training changes with technology.
> 
> Something I learned a month or so ago from a doctor during a CERT training course is that on top of
> leaving a tourniquet on! until medical professionals can operate, that they *can repair most nerve damage even after
> a tourniquet has been applied and left on for over 24 hours due to medical tech advances.*


This is a valid point, actually it works the opposite way too, that we, as preppers, where we do not have access to medical technology that is taught in certain texts/manuals, that we actually need to rely on learning older methods because we do not or will not have access to those newer technologies.

Take for example even an AED, I'm not sure if it is legal for you to own one personally where you are but I am thinking that ownership is restricted, the devices themselves arn't incredibly cheap either.

I am thinking most preppers won't even have half of what is in the back of an ambulance let alone a fraction of what is being used at their local hospital or pharmaceutical lab.

So while technology may change more and more so access to medical technology is out of reach for many people.

The tourniquet thing is based on having access to a hospital. While in day to day life this is great but for the scale of disasters many people are prepping for, they won't have access to advanced medical techniques and technologies. Learning both is the simple answer, personally only training to use modern tech is not setting you up to be prepared in case of SHTF. Pulling out books from the 1800's and 1900's or older can still be of great use as long as you fact check.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

WolfBrother said:


> First real post for this forum, I hope it meets with approval.
> 
> The following is a list of Medical Books you may want to get and become familiar with before SHTF.
> 
> ...


Yawn

Ok, I guess welcome to the forum, thanks for reposting what most of us already know.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

There's a pharmacist's guide that I believe comes out quarterly, super helpful guide but the name escapes me right now.

I doubt I'll be helpful when it comes to advanced medical stuff but at least medicine and basic first aid is a start.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

turbo6 said:


> There's a pharmacist's guide that I believe comes out quarterly, super helpful guide but the name escapes me right now.
> 
> I doubt I'll be helpful when it comes to advanced medical stuff but at least medicine and basic first aid is a start.


It's called the PDR.....Physicians Desk Reference. Every drug known to man...virtually.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

WolfBrother said:


> First real post for this forum, I hope it meets with approval.
> 
> The following is a list of Medical Books you may want to get and become familiar with before SHTF.
> 
> ...


You losers see that? that's how you post on a prepper forum...about prepper and survivalist stuff, not hate speech and political bigotry.
That is an awesome cache of info, and digital prepping is a terribly underrated aspect of prepping.
Keep posting the info.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Good post ,, lots of good info here .


----------

